# Sony Vegas Pro 8.0 Changing Dimensions of vide



## Kferrer (Feb 13, 2009)

I have to change the dimensions of a video to 467 x 240 to fit a webpage. I want to be able to change the dimensions without distorting the image. 
I would like to achieve something to this effect

http://www.mediachance.com/dvdlab/reaspect2.jpg

but my videos are coming out short and fat.

The video I am working with is of a powerpoint presentation with a white background so I want to be able to stretch out the white edges so that the entire screen is filled up and there's no letterboxing.

Any help is appreciated.

Thank you.


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

If your original video is formatted in 4:3 proportions (what is the original's pixel dimensions?) then you won't be able to stretch it to fit widescreen (16:9) without some distortion or loss of upper and/or lower edges (this would occur if you increased the overall size without changing the pixel aspect ratio).
One way you may be able to achieve what you want ("stretch out the white edges so that the entire screen is filled up and there's no letterboxing") is to use a second video track of just white image (to do this you can create a still image - jpeg - in Paint or whatever image creation software you like, trying to make it as close as possible to the pixel dimensions of the video track) - have it as track 1 then your video as track 2 so that your video sits on top and within it.
One problem would be matching the whites - not all whites are the same and the different edge may show.
A possible solution to that, if your powerpoint has sharpedged content, would be to chroma key the white of the background out to reveal the white of track 2 underneath.
Hope this helps.


----------

